# MAYDAY Magazine meeting 24th May midday



## The Black Hand (May 18, 2008)

MAYDAY Magazine meeting 
12 midday Saturday 24th May 
chaired by Dave Douglass. 
Star and Shadow cinema, Newcastle

At this must be at meeting; discuss the economics of the new social conditions and how this is experienced in everyday life, hear about autonomous anti fascism and analysis of May elections - this _MAYDAY issue 2 launch party_ has the best analysis of the election results 

Don't miss a discussion of Praxis and leadership, and why the anarchist movement is so shit


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 18, 2008)

2 men and a dog.


----------



## Groucho (May 18, 2008)

Oh Dave Douglass. I thought his pamphlets during the miners strike were really pretty good.


----------



## The Black Hand (May 19, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> 2 men and a dog.



Wino.


----------



## The Black Hand (May 19, 2008)

Groucho said:


> Oh Dave Douglass. I thought his pamphlets during the miners strike were really pretty good.



They are the fucking dogs bollocks - refused is a wanker.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 20, 2008)

I'd go if it wasn't for two things:

1 - I'll be at a festival, having fun

and

2 - I'd rather stick pins in my eyes


----------



## The Black Hand (May 22, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'd go if it wasn't for two things:
> 
> 1 - I'll be at a festival, having fun
> 
> ...




Southerner


----------

